# Chocolate Bread Pudding w/whiskey sauce



## Constance (Jan 26, 2006)

This recipe is from my friend Sophia...I made it last night, and it's out of this world!

Sophia's Chocolate Bread Pudding with Whiskey Sauce

1/4 cup unsalted butter
7 cups French bread cubes
2 cups whipping cream
1 cup milk
8 (1-ounce) bittersweet chocolate squares, chopped
5 egg yolks, lightly beaten
2/3 cup firmly packed light brown sugar
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
Garnish: chocolate shavings

Melt butter in a large heavy skillet over medium heat. Add bread cubes, and cook, stirring constantly, 3 minutes or until golden. Transfer to a lightly greased 13- x 9-inch baking dish.
Bring whipping cream and milk to a boil over medium heat in skillet. Remove from heat, and whisk in chocolate until smooth. Whisk in egg yolks, brown sugar, and vanilla. Pour over bread cubes; let stand 30 minutes. Cover with foil; cut 6 small holes in foil to allow steam to escape.

Place baking dish in a roasting pan. Add hot water to pan to a depth of 1 1/2 inches.

Bake at 325° for 1 hour and 45 minutes or until set. Remove bread pudding from water. Cool 30 minutes on a wire rack. Serve warm with Whiskey Sauce. Garnish, if desired.

Yield: Makes 8 to 10 servings

Whiskey Sauce
1 1/2 cups milk
1/2 cup butter or margarine
1 cup sugar
3 tablespoons cornstarch
1/4 cup water
1/2 cup bourbon

Cook first 3 ingredients in a heavy saucepan over low heat, stirring often, until butter melts and sugar dissolves.
Combine cornstarch and 1/4 cup water, stirring until smooth. Add to butter mixture; stir in bourbon. Bring to a boil over medium heat, stirring constantly; boil, stirring constantly, 1 minute.

Yield: Makes 2 3/4 cups


----------



## Alix (Jan 26, 2006)

Oooooooooo! I made one like this a little while ago! I soaked the bread in brandy though. (No whiskey on hand) I can't remember if I got the recipe off here or not, but I would just like to say that I really liked it. I think this one is a winner too.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 26, 2006)

Looks wonderful Connie..Thanks for sharing..Will give it a try very soon.

kadesma


----------



## mudbug (Jan 26, 2006)

I love any and all bread puddings.  My family does not.  Since this one has chocolate, however, I may be able to convince them how good it is.  Thanks, Connie!


----------



## Constance (Jan 26, 2006)

It's about as close to heaven as you can get, Mudbug. Any time you see Sophia's name on one of my recipes, you can count on it being special. She's a fantastic cook.
The whiskey sauce alone is amazing...I'm thinking of making some for a zucchini bread I have in the freezer. 
Don't buy cheap bourbon for this...HB got Jim Beam. 
I also used Ghiradelli chocolate...it's just what my daughter happened to pick up for me, and I loved the taste. I didn't have any unsalted butter, so I used the regular, and it made no difference in the taste. Lots of sweets can stand a pinch of salt anyway. 

If your family likes chocolate, can't imagine that they wouldn't like this. Just call it "Chocolate Pudding". 
Besides, by the time the French bread soaks up all that butter, chocolate and cream, it's more like cake.


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 26, 2006)

I posted a chocolate bread and butter pudding a while back - it's by Delia Smith and is really great. I like your whisky sauce, Constance!

I found my recipe and there are a couple of other interesting recipes on the thread.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f10/bread-pudding-breakfast-sweet-rolls-18053.html


----------



## Constance (Jan 26, 2006)

I remember that one, Ish. It looked wonderful, but I never got it made.

Kim, my husband, has been very stressed and depressed lately. I thought maybe a special treat might cheer him up, and my friend sent me that recipe. It did cheer him up...he was happy that I went to so much trouble (for me) to make something special for him, and even happier when he tasted it.


----------



## Ishbel (Jan 27, 2006)

What a nice thing to do for him.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 27, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Kim, my husband, has been very stressed and depressed lately. I thought maybe a special treat might cheer him up, and my friend sent me that recipe. It did cheer him up...he was happy that I went to so much trouble (for me) to make something special for him, and even happier when he tasted it.


 
what a wonderful thing to do constance. wives everywhere should take note (ducking as i say this  ). 
he's been reminded that he has the love and support of a good woman, and i'm glad he appreciated it. sometimes, that all you need to realign your perspective.


----------

